# HI Island 12/9/07



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Well i took my first surf fishing trip to HI Island since I have been back from iraq.

We took a left past the nudist found a spot in front of a double gate. and set up well the water was almost flat. whiting was hard to come by but did catch one. cut him in half and put him out. all i seem to catch on the bait rod was small black drums but it past the time. I got to take my neice fishing which i told her i would a year ago, and she never let me forget either. she has grown so much in a year. 

after looking for fire wood which there is like none on that beach. looked over at my rod about bent in half. no clue what i had on the rod but it fought well. The fish ended up being my longest red fish ever 44" and 27#s that seemed light for a fish that size but it was fun. oh yeah the blood suckers are still around. 

About an hour later my bother inlaw hooks up with a 44" 31# red. all on whiting. Nothing wanted to touch the mullet for some reason.

ended the trip with a few keeper black drum and a slot red. but have a good time. 

I was glad to get out.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Congrats and way to get the kids involved. 


Good to see you are back safe. Saw your report from Veince also.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks JR. my neice caught that black drum.

well i'm heading back to iraq on the 28th.

well if yall have a chance check out name this fish in the blue water board. i caught that fish in NC.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats on a good trip. Keep safe when you head back.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great trip, thanks for the report and pics


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

SC, thanks for your service! Gods speed my friend!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Some real nice winter reds......great pics to.


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks for serving in irag


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

CUTE kids. Glad you got to have a short break. You have my respect and prayers for a safe return.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Nice reds . .
Keep up the good work ,


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Fantastic report! The grin on your nieces face says it all.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Great report and pics. Prayers for you while in Iraq.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

nice fish and way to get the kiddos on the sand... we wanna see more reports like this upon your return

jc


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Here too huh?*

When are you heading home from this place for good? I will be heading home in June. Would like to hook up with ya and do some fishin' and tell some ol' stories.


----------



## yep (Jul 25, 2006)

Thx for serving our country, God bless you and the rest of our troops.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

i make dirt look good. lol..cute kids.....thanks for the report


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Who is the guy in the second pic. He looks familiar


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice report surf is a great place for faimlys


----------

